# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Sector Público y Privado  Minag estima que consumo per cápita de papa se mantendrá en 80 kilos este año

## gpacheco

*Lima, may. 26 (ANDINA).-* El Ministerio de Agricultura (Minag) estimó hoy que el consumo per cápita de papa se mantendrá en 80 kilos, cifra similar a la registrada en el 2008, cuando se realizaron diversas actividades por el Año Internacional de la Papa.    
El ministro de Agricultura, Carlos Leyton, indicó que debido a las diversas actividades organizadas el año pasado, el consumo de este tubérculo creció en más de 14 por ciento, pasando de 70 a 80 kilos por persona a nivel nacional. 
También tenemos un escenario donde la producción se ha diversificado, sobre todo por las papas de carácter nativo, las cuales son muy demandadas para la gastronomía gourment por su calidad y sabor, declaró. 
Comentó que este contexto ha significado un avance en el consumo y un impulso para la producción nacional, a pesar de las estacionalidades propias del país, las cuales son difíciles de controlar. 
Una de las posibilidades es que en escenarios de mayor producción se presenten dificultades con los precios, por ello se requiere planificación y coordinación en cada una de las áreas productoras, dijo.  
Anotó que una alternativa para enfrentar problemas de sobre producción es la transformación de la papa, a través de plantas de procesamiento para elaborar diversos productos. 
Por ejemplo, hace tres semanas inauguramos en Cerro de Pasco una planta que produce harina y almidón para exportar, así como chips de papa nativas, mencionó. 
El ministro precisó que en el mercado peruano las papas que registran mayores ventas son aquellas con precios entre un nuevo sol y 1.50 soles. 
De acuerdo a los indicadores macroeconómicos del Minag, la superficie de siembra de la papa en Perú asciende a 284 mil hectáreas, con un rendimiento promedio de 12.8 toneladas por hectárea. 
Leyton inauguró hoy la exhibición La Odisea de la Papa, una muestra presentada por el Centro Internacional de la Papa (CIP) que ha recorrido diversos países de Europa durante el 2008.  *Foto:ANDINA/Rocío Farfán*Temas similares: Artículo: Consumo per cápita de pisco crecería 100% en próximos cinco años Artículo: Peruanos registran el menor consumo de carne de cerdo en Sudamérica con cuatro kilos por persona Artículo: Consumo per cápita de carne de cerdo en Lima aumentó 60% el 2010 Artículo: Perú produciría 15 toneladas de papa por hectárea en el 2014, estima Minag Consumo per cápita de arroz en Perú es de 45 kilos al año

----------

